# Grey and white baby cardigan



## Deegle

I used the yarn that was left over from my last 2 knits to make this little cardigan so it cost me nothing! I used Waterwheel 890 again as a base omitting the pattern stitch from it.


----------



## theresagsolet

Adorable


----------



## judysmythers

could you provide information on how to acquire the "Waterwheel 890" pattern that you use so beautifully. thank you


----------



## gdhavens

Very cute! How great that you used stash yarns to make such an adorable sweater. Good job!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful


----------



## inishowen

It's adorable. I love the buttons too.


----------



## Deegle

judysmythers said:


> could you provide information on how to acquire the "Waterwheel 890" pattern that you use so beautifully. thank you


 Someone gave a link to Waterwheel 890 at the bottom of page 3 or 4 of my topic 'Lemon baby cardigan' if you want it.


----------



## sbeth53

Delightful little cardi! The buttons are perfect :sm24:


----------



## ChristineM

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tortie

That is a very versatile pattern and you use it beautifully with so many different guises. ????


----------



## mopa2282

Lovely little cardigan.


----------



## JoLink

Gorgeous, wish I could do that!


----------



## Deegle

tortie said:


> That is a very versatile pattern and you use it beautifully with so many different guises. ????


Thank you very much, I use it far too often and don't even have to look at the pattern at all anymore when I am knitting it!


----------



## AussieSheila

Really love it.


----------



## luvrcats

Although I had never been terribly fond of gray in the past and now knitting scarves for veterans this past year--I truly enjoy light or dark gray a great deal!! (especially with the white which just sets it off beautifully). Your baby sweater is adorable--and I know I would enjoy knitting something similar! I, too, have used various colors in my stash for baby sweaters. Great job--lucky little guy who receives it :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Katsch

Very nice little cardi.


----------



## Carolmwl

I love it.


----------



## Suo

You must churn these out with lighting speed. Love this color combo.


----------



## jeannesmom

Great idea!


----------



## nattysnana

Love it!! What a nice change from pinks and blues. Some baby will look very handsome in that.


----------



## LuLuMema

BEAUTIFUL!!!
My newest great-grandson was just born. Would like to have the pattern to make this. Where can I find the pattern or do you have a link to it?

Thanks


----------



## la7deonce

It is really nice.


----------



## mamaseeta1948

Beautiful work! :sm02:


----------



## Beverooni

Adorable!


----------



## sheherazade

Yet another charming cardi!


----------



## edithann

Lovely cardigan, as all your cardigans are!
:sm24:


----------



## grandday

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Rainebo

Great sweater with those sweet buttons!


----------



## YNotCrochet

A beautiful little sweater. Love the buttons, too.


----------



## KateWood

Exceptional & a great way to use yarn remnants


----------



## Munchn

I love this card and the buttons seem perfect on it. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Grannie maggie

Super, and I like the football buttons to finish it off :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Deegle

LuLuMema said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> My newest great-grandson was just born. Would like to have the pattern to make this. Where can I find the pattern or do you have a link to it?
> 
> Thanks


I used waterwhwwl 890 just as a base and did the colour change by doing (after the rib) 24 rows ss in grey, 2 rows white, 2 rows grey and the remainder in white. There was a link to Waterwheel 890 posted at the bottom of page 3 or 4 of my topic called Lemon baby cardigan.


----------



## knitnanny

That is a lovely use of two colours and the buttons really finish it off!


----------



## gramknits

So adorable!


----------



## 84275

Another great cardigan


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Nice work.


----------



## Naneast

Fantastic job. Lovely. :sm24:


----------



## gardenlady4012

For those looking for the pattern who don’t know how to find the previous post where there was a link (like me), I just googled Waterwheel 890 and it came up as available on Etsy. I ordered it last night for $1.25, using PayPal. That was a sale price but the regular price was under $2.00.


----------



## Roses and cats

What a sweet little knit!


----------



## arkynana

Very 'preppy' - I love it :sm24:


----------



## Deegle

gardenlady4012 said:


> For those looking for the pattern who don't know how to find the previous post where there was a link (like me), I just googled Waterwheel 890 and it came up as available on Etsy. I ordered it last night for $1.25, using PayPal. That was a sale price but the regular price was under $2.00.


Here it is
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## sue4235

Another beauty xx


----------



## elenus

Deegle said:


> Someone gave a link to Waterwheel 890 at the bottom of page 3 or 4 of my topic 'Lemon baby cardigan' if you want it.


Beautiful! Can you tell what are the 3 sizes in that pattern?


----------



## elenus

Deegle said:


> I used the yarn that was left over from my last 2 knits to make this little cardigan so it cost me nothing! I used Waterwheel 890 again as a base omitting the pattern stitch from it.


What measures has this cardigan?


----------



## elenus

Deegle said:


> I used the yarn that was left over from my last 2 knits to make this little cardigan so it cost me nothing! I used Waterwheel 890 again as a base omitting the pattern stitch from it.


What size needles did you use ?


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful work


----------



## Elin

Who would think that they are leftovers! It's adorable.


----------



## luree

Very cute.


----------



## KnitWit 54

Very classy


----------



## Deegle

elenus said:


> Beautiful! Can you tell what are the 3 sizes in that pattern?


2 sizes - 16" and 18".


----------



## Deegle

elenus said:


> What size needles did you use ?


3.25mm for ribs and 4mm for the main parts.


----------



## Deegle

elenus said:


> What measures has this cardigan?


I did the 16" size which is new born, The pattern also gives 18" instructions.


----------



## knityknot

Very pretty I love grey and white together.


----------



## mabougirl

Beautiful little cardigan. Great job.


----------



## gmomgil

Very nice


----------



## rujam

It's lovely.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful! Grey is such a popular color right now.


----------



## Lynnenitter

I know it is a simple and easy pattern but the effect of the two colours makes the cardigan look FANTASTIC!!
Lynne


----------



## cafeknitter

Deegle said:


> I used the yarn that was left over from my last 2 knits to make this little cardigan so it cost me nothing! I used Waterwheel 890 again as a base omitting the pattern stitch from it.


How adorable!!!!


----------



## betty boivin

Lovely!


----------



## Aisles

Love the combination of the two leftover yarns


----------



## NanaFran

Thank you, thank you, Deegle! I have been trying to find a link to that pattern for a while. After fiddling around, I finally found it and have printed it out!! That sweater pattern is a winner!


----------



## kathleenTC

Beautiful sweater!!!


----------



## Mitch

Very nice!


----------



## Dory

That is adorable and love the buttons!


----------



## Roxanness

Beautiful! You are so creative.


----------



## Momvam

Adorable! Love the buttons, so cute.


----------



## Granana48

It really came out nicely!!


----------



## Ladyj960

Beautiful, great work


----------



## JoRae

I really like your little cardi. Love the buttons. That could be worn by any baby. Lovely job.


----------



## Torticollus

That is classy!


----------



## Pat6191

Very smart looking little sweater!


----------



## Pat6191

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/3/24/510713-l_890_cardigans_and_bonnet.pdf


----------



## Dweir

So cute!


----------



## carlacrn

Adorable. Love the buttons!


----------



## scarly

Such a lovely cardigan!


----------



## joycevv

What a great idea when you don’t know the sex of the baby. Gray looks wonderful.


----------



## Joyce Martin

Sweet.


----------



## Rusty UK

This is beautiful


----------



## JeanneW

So cute!


----------



## RWC Knits

:sm24:


----------



## scrapbookbabs

Adorable


----------



## CBratt

Deegle said:


> I used the yarn that was left over from my last 2 knits to make this little cardigan so it cost me nothing! I used Waterwheel 890 again as a base omitting the pattern stitch from it.


Love this one!


----------



## eastender

Love your cardigan, the color and buttons.


----------



## yona

Beautiful cardigan and the 2 colors are perfect together. The buttons are just perfect.


----------



## crafty gal

So sweet!


----------



## Kay Knits

That is so cute!!!!


----------



## retiredwoman

Lovely


----------



## AlderRose

That's a darling little sweater, made even sweeter by the fact that it cost you nothing monetary. You used a lot of creativity in getting the perfect balance of the two colors. It wouldn't be the same sweater without those two stripes. Splendid job.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Love this one!


----------



## dhendrix

Beautiful -- just love it!


----------



## brdlvr27

Love these colors


----------



## silkandwool

Lovely grey and white baby cardigan. 
Great use of some of your stash.
:sm24:


----------



## Linda Haworth

That is lovely and really like the color. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## knitnut1939

Another adorable sweater so well done. I prefer NOT to have to sew so many seams. Have you ever done the Waterwheel 890 bottom up to armholes in one piece? OR top down?


----------



## Nilda muniz

Your sweaters are so beautiful. I have not found one that I don’t like.


----------



## Victor_

Adorable! It gives me an idea, I could knit one similar for adult size.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits

Really cute little cardigan.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Cute little cardigan! I like your buttons. :sm01:


----------



## Deegle

knitnut1939 said:


> Another adorable sweater so well done. I prefer NOT to have to sew so many seams. Have you ever done the Waterwheel 890 bottom up to armholes in one piece? OR top down?


I quite like doing the five pieces seperately because each piece gets finished so quickly. I'm not a fan of having lots of stitches on my needles as I need to see progress or I get bored lol! I love some of the top down knits posted by members but I have never tried 1 myself, maybe someday I will. I once tried a bottom up all in one piece but flogged it after a few rows - too slow for my liking!


----------



## hubleyddavis

Gorgeous sweater and the buttons are perfect


----------



## Dlclose

Darling! I love the buttons too! Well done!


----------



## dishers

Nicely done.


----------



## didevine

Another winner-You have such a flare for color! Thank you for sharing your beautiful sweaters. Lucky babes.


----------



## nmclaire

Beautiful. I love the two colors and especially the buttons.


----------



## Glenlady

You make the most beautiful baby cardis, and so quickly too, love the colours you choose for them too.


----------



## elproct

Well done!! It is darling!


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Very nice!


----------



## Grandma G.

I love your little cardigan.


----------



## Grachu

Beautiful!!! Could you send the tissue patterns? thank you Deegle


----------



## Lisa Waterman

Love it


----------



## Nancy F

That's a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Butterfly 55

Another beautiful cardigan love been able to use up some stash


----------



## NanaMartha

Gorgeous sweater! Your work is so even and beautiful.


----------



## ChrisGV

Love the combination


----------



## LadyBecket

I've worked a lot of baby boy sweaters, hats and booties in shades of gray, white and black. They always turn out so neat looking. I love how you paired the white and light gray, so nice!!


----------



## christiliz

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful cardigan! Great colors, classic style!


----------



## ramram0003

Handsome


----------



## oge designs

Sweet little cardigan, lovely colours.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Very nice. A little flower could dress it up for a girl, or leave as is for a boy.


----------



## Lois C.

You do such beautiful work--every item you post looks very professionally done!


----------



## judyaa

Cut as can be. Good work.


----------



## judyaa

Cute as can be. Good work.


----------



## DebHow78

Dry smart looking!


----------



## Ettenna

love gray and white for babies...


----------



## Pootsie

I have enjoyed looking at so many of the sweaters you have made.
I ordered the pattern and as soon as I am done my WIP I will probably use that one forever.
Your knitting is so well made.
Thank you.


----------



## moke

So so classy! Beautiful!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Great cardigan and beautiful workmanship. Wonderful use of leftover yarn. Looks so professional.


----------



## Nanamel14

Deegle said:


> Thank you very much, I use it far too often and don't even have to look at the pattern at all anymore when I am knitting it!


I love patterns like that, it makes it easy to change around with colours or added details


----------



## missmarychristine

So beautiful and the buttons are perfect!


----------



## janielha

Such a beautiful little cardigan!


----------



## fancythatfancythis

Perfect as always!

Nancy


----------



## Lobax

Adorable!


----------



## gloriam

That is really, really nice.


----------



## dachsmom

Very cute


----------



## Tallest-Toad

So adorable and the ladybug buttons are so cute.


----------



## Deegle

Tallest-Toad said:


> So adorable and the ladybug buttons are so cute.


they are soccer balls, lol!


----------



## sallyanng

such a lovely cardigan


----------



## Diane1945

That is so so beautiful..and your knitting is fabulous....with every piece you knit.


----------



## Diane1945

That is so so beautiful..and your knitting is fabulous....with every piece you knit.


----------



## poverbaugh

Is that a worsted weight you used...pattern calls for DK. What size did you make for what size child.


----------



## katyasgrammy

Super and the buttons are perfect :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## southgate

Lovely. The extra gray stripe is perfect. All your sweaters are so creative and beautiful.


----------



## Senga38

Love it!


----------



## Deegle

poverbaugh said:


> Is that a worsted weight you used...pattern calls for DK. What size did you make for what size child.


I used DK as in the pattern and did 16" for a new born baby.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma

So pretty!!


----------



## helenlou

Really great job!


----------



## josephinekiwanuka

Very Beautiful cardigan thanks foe sharing.


----------



## Hannelore

Very nice and the buttons look good on it as well. :sm24:


----------



## rp1917

How cute!


----------



## KnitNorth

So nicely done.


----------



## DEBZ0066

Where can i buy this pattern please.


----------



## frederica

Wish you would provide the patterns for your work. You have some beautiful pieces


----------



## Deegle

DEBZ0066 said:


> Where can i buy this pattern please.


There is a download for the original pattern at the bottom of the page below. I omitted the pattern stitch and used 2 colours to get this result.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## Deegle

frederica said:


> Wish you would provide the patterns for your work. You have some beautiful pieces


There are no patterns for the exact pieces. There is a download for the original pattern at the bottom of the page below. I omitted the pattern stitch and used 2 colours to get this result and added charts or different patterns or colour combinations in each one I posted.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## Ellisen2

Deegle, you have inspired us all! We enjoy seeing your work very much. Where do you find the darling buttons? JoAnn's has greatly decreased their button selections, disappointing. Anyone have online buttons sources to recommend? Thanks,


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you for showing your beautiful work.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice work as usual.


----------



## Deegle

Ellisen2 said:


> Deegle, you have inspired us all! We enjoy seeing your work very much. Where do you find the darling buttons? JoAnn's has greatly decreased their button selections, disappointing. Anyone have online buttons sources to recommend? Thanks,


I got those buttons on Ebay. I can't remember off hand how much exactly they cost, but they were very cheap - less than €3 for 100.


----------



## thelma'''''

Beautiful combination of colours I wonder if you could tell me where you purchased the buttons. 
Many thanks Thelma


----------



## Deegle

thelma''''' said:


> Beautiful combination of colours I wonder if you could tell me where you purchased the buttons.
> Many thanks Thelma


I got those buttons on Ebay. I can't remember off hand how much exactly they cost, but they were very cheap - less than €3 for 100.


----------



## thelma'''''

Wow that's amazing many thanks will have a scout around. 
Thanks 
Thelma


----------



## busybeesheila

Hi Anne
Are you good in converting this pattern to fit 18 to 24months perhaps? Thank you. Regards Sheila


----------



## Deegle

busybeesheila said:


> Hi Anne
> Are you good in converting this pattern to fit 18 to 24months perhaps? Thank you. Regards Sheila


I've never done it myself but I would think you could increase stitches and measurements the amounts used between sizes. Not sure how it would work out, but the other option is to use the colour distribution in a pattern with the correct size.


----------



## thelma'''''

Hi 
I would like to make this in 16" how many rows of grey did you do before adding white. Love the buttons. 
Thelma


----------



## busybeesheila

Thank you for coming back to me. I hope you are keeping well. Take care and God bless!


----------



## Deegle

thelma''''' said:


> Hi
> I would like to make this in 16" how many rows of grey did you do before adding white. Love the buttons.
> Thelma


I knit 16" and for me there are 30 rows to the armhole decreases. I do 24 rows grey, 2 white, 2 grey and the rest in white.


----------



## thelma'''''

Many thanks for your reply much appreciated. 
Happy knitting 
Thelma


----------



## bbtboe

I do not see the pattern, this website is very confusing!!


----------

